# Determinate vs indeterminate potatoes



## where I want to

I knew there determinate and indeterminate tomatoes but I just read about them for potatoes.
Seems like that might explain the difference between stories by people about potatoes growing to the top of a tall hill while others say potatoes only grow through a certain depth which I always found confusing.
Turns out that Yukon Golds are determinate and German Butterballs are indeterminate. So the Butterballs will grow in a tower better than Yukons. I'll try "hilling" the Butterballs and see what happens.
Gardening is a never ending learning experience................


----------



## geo in mi

There are a couple of definitions of "determinate"... One has to do with the termination of a plant stem by the onset of a bud.; another, naturally self-limiting growth of a plant. I think the second most applies to potatoes. The Yukon Gold is called an early variety, that is, it is finished producing in about 80--90 days. Everything and anything that's gonna happen will do so in that quick time frame. Therefore, it will set one layer of stolon growth outward and produce up to about eight tubers, if all other conditions are right for it during its quick lifetime--water, fertility, top growth, and soil temperatures.

Later season varieties(sometimes called indeterminate) have a better ability to grow vines(to a point) and to use every bit of the stolon DNA to make more stolons, and thus, can produce more tubers--provided the plant gets the water, nutrition, vine photosynthesis, that it needs to make the maximum amount.

Yukon Gold and some other short season/early varieties would not be best for bin or container growing. But hilling alone of any variety will not force grow any more stolons once the stem breaks the soil surface and becomes a green growing stem. The best way to get more tubers from any potato variety is to give it the nutrients it needs, give it adequate water, prevent leaf loss from aphids and CPB's, and correct growing temperatures and soil conditions.

http://www.gardeners.com/How-to-Cook-Potatoes/7376,default,pg.html This is a really nice site that shows the differences in some potato varieties and how they cook up. Also, clicking on the WSU link on the right will give you a huge listing of other potato varieties--a lot of tasty ones that you may not find in the grocery store bags......... 

geo


----------



## where I want to

As I said- learn learn learn.  I have both types in my wire cage boxes- none have shown up yet as I just planted them but I think that I will add some straw to the top of the Butterball bin to see if they will set tubers to the top of the bin. The Yukon bin only has dirt about 12" deep.
I read also that potatoes originally started forming tubers when the days got shorted but that had been close to bred out of modern potatoes.

PCB- colorado potato beetles?


----------



## geo in mi

where I want to said:


> As I said- learn learn learn.  I have both types in my wire cage boxes- none have shown up yet as I just planted them but I think that I will add some straw to the top of the Butterball bin to see if they will set tubers to the top of the bin. The Yukon bin only has dirt about 12" deep.
> I read also that potatoes originally started forming tubers when the days got shorted but that had been close to bred out of modern potatoes.
> 
> PCB- colorado potato beetles?


Yes, Colorado Potato Beetles........

You know, the idea of bin/tire/container/tower growing to see if you will get tubers all the way to the top has sparked many long winded debates on this forum....... I think(without starting the same long winded discussion) the general consensus is that it is theoretically possible, but usually doesn't happen without almost as much devotion to the plant as they do to the Kobe beef cattle in Japan......

The potato's DNA puts a maximum limit on just how many tuber stolons will develop in the first place, and so many other variables come into play as it grows. There is also a fine line betwen continued burying of the stem and limiting the number of leaves--which are also vital to photosynthesis and the size of the tubers--so, why have dozens of marble sized tubers just to say you did it? And, it you should happen to get lots of tubers--have you provided enough nutrients(and water) underneath in the roots to support all that? Again, you risk marbles......

I believe in covering the seed pieces with at least four inches of good soil and letting Nature take its course. By the time the stems break the surface, there will be enough transparent stem/s to produce enough stolons. Good soil fertility and good water will give you an above average crop....

geo


----------



## rockhound

I'm curious about where you (the OP) read about the terms indeterminate and determinate being applied to potatoes. Link?


----------



## where I want to

http://www.coloradopotato.org/seed/varieties.html


----------



## rockhound

That's a nice site with lots of info about potatoes. Where is the reference to det., indet?


----------



## where I want to

I can't remember now- I was checking all over the place once I saw a reference in another site to indeterminate potatoes. This was the last site I checked.


----------



## o&itw

geo in mi said:


> Yes, Colorado Potato Beetles........
> 
> You know, the idea of bin/tire/container/tower growing to see if you will get tubers all the way to the top has sparked many long winded debates on this forum....... I think(without starting the same long winded discussion) the general consensus is that it is theoretically possible, but usually doesn't happen without almost as much devotion to the plant as they do to the Kobe beef cattle in Japan......
> 
> geo


Sounds like most of the debates are based on "authoritative" articles....
Surely there are people who have tried this (in this forum). I guess I am more of a "proof is in the pudding" type person than a "he says she says"

Come on HTers... some of you must have actual experience you can share.


----------



## geo in mi

o&itw said:


> Sounds like most of the debates are based on "authoritative" articles....
> Surely there are people who have tried this (in this forum). I guess I am more of a "proof is in the pudding" type person than a "he says she says"
> 
> Come on HTers... some of you must have actual experience you can share.


Here's the last "debate" with all the theoretical possibilities, for anyone who wants to try. A couple of folks said they were going to try it and get back........

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/gardening-plant-propagation/344587-pommes-des-tires.html

I haven't tried it, and probably never will unless I have to relocate to a new location where I don't have the space or the good soil I now have. Once again, "I believe in covering the seed pieces with at least four inches of good soil and letting Nature take its course. By the time the stems break the surface, there will be enough transparent stem/s to produce enough stolons. Good soil fertility and good water will give you an above average crop...."

geo


----------

